# Roasted Quail with Mushroom Cream Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4-6 quail
1 pkg wild rice & mushroom mix
1/2 lb sliced mushrooms
3 tsp of flour
2 tsp of butter
2-3 cups heavy cream
2 tsp oil
1/2 slice of bacon
salt 
pepper

Preheat oven to 450 degs. Rub quail with oil, then salt and pepper. Tie legs together and place in a roasting pan with a 1/2 cup of water in the bottom. Place a half a slice of bacon on each quail. Roast for 10-12 mins or until interior temp of the breast is 150-155 degs. Prepare wild rice & mushroom mix per package instructions. Saute mushrooms is 2 tsp of butter. When mushrooms are cooked and tender sprinkle with 1-2 tsp of flour and stir. When flour disappears and cream and remove from heat and stir until well blended. Add salt and pepper and return to heat and bring to a boil. Once boiling, immediately remove from heat and stir. If too thick, thin with milk or cream. Place wild rice on plate and quail on rice bead. cover with cream sauce. 

Serve with steamed baby carrots or any kind of baby veggies.


----------

